# Inverted colours



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Leopard geckos look amazing when you invert the colours


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Here's mine,lets see what you've got!!


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

Hmmmm....looks like Gila Monster (_Heloderma suspectum_) in a Dali-esque painting!!


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

how did you do that?


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

You just open the normal pic in paint, then click image, then invert colours.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

thats is a way cool photo, i will do it with sum pics of my reds in a min


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

inverted


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Lush pic stu :laugh: I rekon your crab would look good.
Here's my scorp


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

here u go


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

like this effect I used on my chinese firebelly newt?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice. innes great job


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

:rock:


----------

